# Tecumseh 37000 electric starter



## bigpoppapump_5

Hopefully someone can help me with this. I have just recently opened up my tecumseh 37000 electric starter from my snowblower.

Now I was told the 3 bolts were what I needed to undo in order to take the electric starter off the snowblower....The dealer that i talked to was wrong....I didn't see the two bolts holding the starter to the motor....So now that you understand my predictament....

Now I am doing this because even though I own a Toro, most of the dealers I have contacted have told me that they won't service my tecumseh motor (even though it is under warranty), because they haven't gotten compensated by tecumseh....nice or what....


Once you open the lid, all the 4 magnets along with the springs come falling out.

I can put it all back together, but there is a slight problem. The 4 magnets are marked with #'s along with each area they go into...

The problem is this....There is two #2's, one #3 and one #4. There are no 1's....what the hell???

Any input from anyone would be appreciated as I believe they have to be in the proper order....

thanks.


----------



## bser

Not knowing where you live,I would call your area Tec. service wharehouse, and find out if they have a dealer that still does warranty work on Tecumseh products. I will give you my Tec serv wharehouse # and you can ask them what number to call for your area. 
1-800-393-5362, it's called CPD in Anoka,MN
Just be aware that your starter may not be covered by warranty, now that YOU took it a part. I would give them a call anyway.


----------



## bigpoppapump_5

Thanks for your info....but I have called two area tech locations...especially the one that I bought it from and since tecumseh motors is no longer / producing...whatever....they are not honouring the warranty anyways on any part of the engine...they are asking for money up front for anything fixed or labour costs....

So the tech that I talked to (at the place I bought it) stated to remove those three bolts....nice or what....

So I was hoping that someone might have the diagram or have the manual and beable to advise me....

Now let me state a question....

Magnets #2...they are off the same power line (black line)....

Now I am guessing that they might be for slots #1 and #2 anyways...any thoughts on this?

thanks


----------



## bser

I looked up a 37000 Tec. starter and it came up 33329E,I have one on my bench apart. Tommorrow I'll take a look and get a picture and I'll see what I can do for you. It was -26 here most of the day and too cold to go to the shop.


----------



## bigpoppapump_5

that would be awesome if you can help me out that way....thanks...


----------



## bser

I thought I had a 33329 but it's a 33328., I guess I don't know how to send pictures they are not being attached.


----------



## bser

Maybe you could take the starter to one of your small engine dealers and they could help you.


----------



## paulr44

When you said the springs with the magnets came out, you sure you're not talking about the brushes? Can't say I've ever seen a standard Tecumseh starter motor with removable magnets.


----------



## dj722000

No they are not magnets. Magnets can not be removed or fall out. Only thing I know on this is if it has a spring attached it is a brush. Other then that, if you have the same wire attached to a # 2 and a #2, Im gonna guess your in the same vicinity of each other. One of the #2 have to be a one. Dont work turn it around. You will know if it dont work, it might not run up to full speed or might not run at all. Just dont keep cranking if it dont sound right, you will have a junk starter. Just quickly turn off and release, you will know immediately if its right or not.


----------



## bigpoppapump_5

you could call them bushings...but I call them magnets because they are magnetized and they are rectangle in shape and are the size of half inch by quarter of an inch...maybe less....i would post a picture, but I can't because my photo that I have of it is too large to post. 


I could forward to you my pic if you are able to help? I just am wondering if anyone has a working diagram or a repair manual for this starter....


----------



## bigpoppapump_5

let me requote...they are attached by wires to each magnet...they are magnets because they are magnetic....so they maybe a brushing...the springs are also not attached to the brushing or the wire...i know about those types of brushings from my small engines class days in school

I just don't want to fregg up my motor....but i was thinking the same...maybe they marked them 2 because it doesn't matter if they go on 1 or on 2...guess i will try it then....will report back




dj722000 said:


> No they are not magnets. Magnets can not be removed or fall out. Only thing I know on this is if it has a spring attached it is a brush. Other then that, if you have the same wire attached to a # 2 and a #2, Im gonna guess your in the same vicinity of each other. One of the #2 have to be a one. Dont work turn it around. You will know if it dont work, it might not run up to full speed or might not run at all. Just dont keep cranking if it dont sound right, you will have a junk starter. Just quickly turn off and release, you will know immediately if its right or not.


----------



## bigpoppapump_5

Well i tried it...and nope...it doesn't work...

Just also found out that I have three brushings/magnets that are marked #2 and 1 marked #3...

So if anyone has any thoughts. 




dj722000 said:


> No they are not magnets. Magnets can not be removed or fall out. Only thing I know on this is if it has a spring attached it is a brush. Other then that, if you have the same wire attached to a # 2 and a #2, Im gonna guess your in the same vicinity of each other. One of the #2 have to be a one. Dont work turn it around. You will know if it dont work, it might not run up to full speed or might not run at all. Just dont keep cranking if it dont sound right, you will have a junk starter. Just quickly turn off and release, you will know immediately if its right or not.


----------



## Home Owner

*Hey Bigpop*

I have the same Tecumseh Snow King snow blower w/ the 37000 starter motor. The teeth on the starter gear all broke off so I had to have the pinion gear, thrust gear, or what ever it is called, replaced. But now, the starter armature won't spin and the gear won't thrust to engage the flywheel. The motor hums instead of spinning. My starter motor has the same issue as yours; the numbers are not numbered 1,2,3,4. There are two 2s, one 3 and a 4 (I think). You would think the numbers would line up with the 1,2,3,4, on the brush holder piece. But it doesn't. I think my motor hums because some how I put the brushes back in an incorrect order. I've tried several different configurations but gave up after an hour. I have not been able to find a wiring diagram for this motor either. 

Regarding the bolts, my starter was connected to the engine by two nuts, not bolts. The three bolts are what hold the end cap of the motor on the black body. There are two long bolts and one shorter one. I think the end cap needs to be set in a correct way, also, to get the starter to engage correctly. 

To help put the brushes (not magnets) w/ the spring back into the slot, use a small clamp to hold each brush. Then slide the whole thing down taking off one clamp at a time until the brush holder piece is back in place. I also thought of making a round card board sleeve to hold the brushes in place, then pull the card board out after the end cap piece is slipped back into the armature, but the clamps seem to work well. 

If you come across a diagram showing the correct placement of the four brushes, let me know. You could save me hours of troubleshooting trying to find, actually re-find, the correct placement. Thanks.


----------



## Home Owner

Upon further investigation, I think my problem may be a binding problem, not incorrect brush placement. I think the armature is binding in the housing causing the humming noise. It may be an alignment problem with the body and two end caps.


----------



## paulr44

Regardless of how brushes are numbered, they usually go in with like ones opposite (180 deg.) of each other. You usually can figure it out by how the one with the longest braided wire reaches around the brush plate.
If a starter motor won't turn, but hums, it's either seized/stuck, shorted, or diode(s) are bad.


----------



## dj722000

Make sure your battery connections and battery are good to.....


----------



## bigpoppapump_5

If you think your motors problems aren't with the brushes, then tell me what order you have presently and I will try that out.

I have a 800 # given to me by another member, I am going to call the tech support to find out the info. 



Home Owner said:


> I have the same Tecumseh Snow King snow blower w/ the 37000 starter motor. The teeth on the starter gear all broke off so I had to have the pinion gear, thrust gear, or what ever it is called, replaced. But now, the starter armature won't spin and the gear won't thrust to engage the flywheel. The motor hums instead of spinning. My starter motor has the same issue as yours; the numbers are not numbered 1,2,3,4. There are two 2s, one 3 and a 4 (I think). You would think the numbers would line up with the 1,2,3,4, on the brush holder piece. But it doesn't. I think my motor hums because some how I put the brushes back in an incorrect order. I've tried several different configurations but gave up after an hour. I have not been able to find a wiring diagram for this motor either.
> 
> Regarding the bolts, my starter was connected to the engine by two nuts, not bolts. The three bolts are what hold the end cap of the motor on the black body. There are two long bolts and one shorter one. I think the end cap needs to be set in a correct way, also, to get the starter to engage correctly.
> 
> To help put the brushes (not magnets) w/ the spring back into the slot, use a small clamp to hold each brush. Then slide the whole thing down taking off one clamp at a time until the brush holder piece is back in place. I also thought of making a round card board sleeve to hold the brushes in place, then pull the card board out after the end cap piece is slipped back into the armature, but the clamps seem to work well.
> 
> If you come across a diagram showing the correct placement of the four brushes, let me know. You could save me hours of troubleshooting trying to find, actually re-find, the correct placement. Thanks.


----------



## bigpoppapump_5

Tried it...and that didn't work...thanks for the idea



paulr44 said:


> Regardless of how brushes are numbered, they usually go in with like ones opposite (180 deg.) of each other. You usually can figure it out by how the one with the longest braided wire reaches around the brush plate.
> If a starter motor won't turn, but hums, it's either seized/stuck, shorted, or diode(s) are bad.


----------

